# Absolutely Anything



## Veho (Jul 31, 2015)

Aliens decide to test humankind by granting a single, random human the power to do, as the title says, absolutely anything. If the human uses this power for good, good. If not, the Earth will be destroyed. Apparently aliens haven't heard of statistics. 

​ 

Basically it looks like Bruce Almighty but in England and with aliens. Directed by Terry Jones, with Simon Pegg as the random single human, Robin Williams as the dog, and the cast of Monty Python as the aliens. 

Thoughts?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2015)

I do not think I have seen anything he has directed in recent years, not that there has been much that I would have seen, though seen as he did the Monty Python films and has not gone George Lucas on us all* then I might even make it to optimism.

I wonder if I will have regretted watching the following when I do see it


On Bruce Almighty... from what I can recall Bruce Almighty was all visual gags without much meaning. I would put this as something closer to the invention of lying, which I would have liked if I could turn off the "lying is a biological/evolutionary advantage" part of my brain.

*he wrote the following which I quite liked


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll probably watch just for Williams


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 4, 2015)

So I got around to seeing it. Pretty forgettable really, even if I treated it as closer to a random TV show and speaking of TV shows I do not reckon it would have even done better as one. I guess I liked it more than Bruce Almighty, though Bruce Almighty might have been slightly tighter. At the same time I dare say the invention of lying was a better film and I really did not enjoy that, and actually I reckon that would be the better film to compare it to now I have seen it.

Some of the parts in the school were not bad, even if they completely wasted Eddie Izzard (worse than Ocean's sequels), but I reckon I would have rather watched that old Teachers TV show instead. It was nice seeing Sanjeev Bhaskar in a comedy role as I had not seen much of him since the older Kumars and Goodness Gracious me ( an example) but it amounted to not a lot. On the subject of wasted the Pythons could have been any other decent voice actors really. The animation of them, while nothing technically spectacular, was good pretty stuff. I do not know if Terry Gilliam was in any way responsible for it and a search is not telling me much but it was strongly reminiscent at points. Oh yeah there were some other noted comedy actors involved in this, even more underused really.

Things I liked more with broadly similar themes
Ruby Sparks
That episode of the xfiles where he encounters a genie (s7e21 apparently)
Various kids TV shows where wishes were a thing, usually UK or Australia based. Something like Five Children and It/The Sand Fairy.
Any time Red Dwarf came close to such a topic (luck virus and better than life being two examples that come to mind).

My already low opinion is getting even lower as this goes on so I will leave it there. If you are after a Simon Pegg film then it was not brilliant but Kill Me Three Times has some better moments, though it was certainly not a comedy film, and Man Up some are saying is not bad.


----------



## Shulking (Dec 6, 2015)

Will check it out. Simon Pegg is a great actor.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 8, 2015)

I saw it, thought it was OK I guess, nothing special, loved the aliens though!

If you liked this you may like:







Came out recently and has a similar premise: www.imdb.com/title/tt3055402


----------

